# Fortigate 110c



## explore (May 20, 2009)

Hi....

We r using fortigate 110c firewall.

Query.

1. In dash board we can see the URL Visited but in log we canonly see latest LOG URL how can we get the older log.

can any one help me or guide me how to save the fortigate 110c log.

Regards.
Explore.


----------

